# [SOLVED] linux-5.5.10-gentoo - No rule to make target

## kdvgent

I am using the linux-5.5.10-gentoo kernel.

Today, I wanted to change one parameter in my .config file (from M to Y) but when I tried to compile the kernel, I got the following error:

 *Quote:*   

>  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/confdata.o
> 
>   HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf
> 
> scripts/kconfig/conf  --syncconfig Kconfig
> ...

 

Since I build the kernel I am using now I synced and updated a number of packages but can this cause such problem? I re-emerged my kernel but that did not help.

Any suggestions?

Many thanks in advance for helping.Last edited by kdvgent on Sat Mar 21, 2020 9:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kdvgent

Reason:

Since I build the kernel, there was a gcc update (from 9.2.0 to 9.3.0). The old version has been removed from my computer.

But I do not understand why the kernel building process insists on using the old gcc version. I re-emerge libtool but that does not do the trick.

----------

## Jaglover

 *Quote:*   

> Any suggestions?

 

```
make clean
```

----------

## kdvgent

Jaglover, you made my day.

Thank you very much.

----------

## Hu

The kernel build recorded a dependency on a file provided by gcc-9.2.0.  Cleaning caused it to forget that dependency and recompute, so now it depends on the corresponding file from gcc-9.3.0.

----------

